# Diet check/critique



## jr24 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi all.

I'm posting on behalf of my girlfriend who has been going gym 3 x a week doing a 3 day split of chest tris shoulders / back bis /legs. Abs after each session.

I've helped her do a basic eating plan but would be grateful if someone with more knowledge on women's training and nutrition could critique and maybe change a few things.

She's 5'8 weighs around 9.5 stone and has lost a bit of weight and is starting to tone up well. I was tempted to lower her carbs a little this week to help things along.

This is her diet.

7 am Oats 40g with protein 1.5 scoops

9-10 am brown basmati rice 40 g

Chicken 80g

Broccoli med stalk

12-1 pm same as above

3-4 pm before gym

20g oats

1.5 scoops of protein

6-7 pm

Chicken 200g

Brown basmati 40g

Broccoli med stalk or

4 eggs poached

On 2 wholemeal pieces of toast

Before bed

Half pot of cottage cheese

Macros

Cals 1481

Fat 21g

Carbs 187g

Protein 159g

Fiber 30g

Sugars 13g


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I wouldn't drop her carbs any further without increasing her protein or HEALTHY fat intake, she's not a small woman at that height so she needs to eat enough as to support her daily needs.


----------



## jr24 (Apr 14, 2014)

What would you recommend adding in healthy fats wise Doug ?

Organic peanut butter.

Nuts that kind of thing ?

I was thinking of dropping her carbs as she still wants to lose more weight and see more definition. Especially on the upper legs


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

The kcals look low to me, 9.5 stone isn't a lot for a woman of 5'8".

To see definition with shape (and not look half starved), she needs to be developing muscle. Quads/ham/glutes are a difficult area for women, needs training hard, possibly twice a week. If you drop any further I'd be concerned she'll be running out of energy to train or risk binging, so get some fats in.

Fat sources;

Peanut butter (natural no added salt/sugar brand)

Plain nuts

Various oils (Udos/fish/olive) I've not decided which one is better, there's a lot of science out there and one says one, another the other!

Egg yolks (if eating eggs)

Oily fish (salmon, mackeral)


----------



## jr24 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thankyou rose. I'll post up her training programme later on to show you her split.


----------



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

Not the best worded final sentence JR!

"I'll post up her training programme later on to show you her split", or is it just me?


----------



## jr24 (Apr 14, 2014)

Haha I've just read that back. Ooops


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

I would say that she has nowhere near enough fats, and she's very light for a lady of her height. It's hard to give a critique on her diet without knowing what her goals are. I personally think the calories are low too. For fats I would use udos oil, macadamia nut oil, avocado and nuts.

Extreme Nutrition Athlete

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## jr24 (Apr 14, 2014)

She has a goal to basically be very toned. Low bf. she doesn't want to look too muscular id say bikini class/fitness model type physique.

Her role model is Lydia millen not sure if any of you guys and girls have heard of her.

That current diet she says she struggles to eat that amount of food. The part she is most

Unhappy with is her upper legs. Her abs and upper body are coming on really well.


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Does she hold much fat then? Or is it that she wants to build muscle to achieve that "toned" look? Well fats are calorie dense if you choose things like oil... So it means less food in terms of mass if you see what I mean

Extreme Nutrition Athlete

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## jr24 (Apr 14, 2014)

I know hate that word too. Ha ha 'toned'

Not really she holds a bit of fat on her upper legs but she's far from fat. Bearing in mind she's had a child.

Build muscle and lose fb basically. Up until the last 4-5 months she hasn't done any weight training


----------



## jr24 (Apr 14, 2014)

Around a month ago.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

1. She won't get bulky unless she stuffs her face with chocolate, or starts to whack in male hormones along with diet and heavy training. Women training naturally(and many men) struggle to put muscle on, I've been training hard 3 years now, eating loads and only making minimal gains(and my body type is one that does gain).

2. She looks like she needs some muscle, if not then she'll have to get incredibly emaciated in order to look lean.


----------



## jr24 (Apr 14, 2014)

She does a 3 x training split

Chest / delts / tris

Back bis

Legs


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Ok so push, pull, legs.

What is she doing in those sessions (exercises & reps), how much cardio & when?

I'm also a bit baffled by your 'bear in mind she's had a child' comment. She's far from overweight plus many, many women who stand on stage and lift trophies in all classes, have had one or several children. Some used to say having a child improved athletic ability.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9320 using Tapatalk


----------



## jr24 (Apr 14, 2014)

Chest tris

Converging chest press

Dumbell press ball

Pectoral fly

Tris

Dip assist next to seated row

Tricep pull down (rope thing)

Tricep extension rope machine above head

Legs

Squats

Leg press

Leg extension

Prone leg curl (lay down on front )

Leg curl

)

Hip adduction

Calf press

Back bis

Diverging Lat pull down

Lat pull wide grip

Diverging seated row

Biceps

Arm curl

Standing bicep curls

Hammer curls

This is her workout routine

Rep range is 3 sets of 15-20 reps.

Having had a baby comment was mentioned because some women find it harder to lose fat deposits around lower stomach and upper legs after having a child.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Looking ok, I'd reduce the reps but do be reassured she will not get bulky - and in fact some women do gain muscle by using higher reps!

I'd aim for 10-12 with with a weight that makes the final few reps being hard. Trust me when I say women have to train hard to get muscle.

I'd also try losing one of the leg curls and add in either walking lunges (bodyweight), and or SLDL with DBs. Figure (and bikini) women use these as a staple for sculpting glutes, hams and quads.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Another comment I'd make is about being realistic - bikini competitors are standing tense and taut all the time. There's a lot of breath and tummy holding, if she stood tensing her legs I bet they'd have a much better shape, I'm not saying she should walk around permanently 'tensed', but that her adjusting her posture would improve her appearance.


----------



## jr24 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks Rose that's really helpful. I'll add some lunges in I think.


----------

